# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  NavGoToFldIndex problem - numeric fields

## Nancy Steinmann

I am using UNO3616 version on a grid where the Bookmark field is a numeric (Oracle database). It is 
the first field in my SQL string. Under Options, I set the NavGoToFldIndex to field 0 (the numeric field). 
Am getting unpredictable results; goto goes to wrong record (I think last record in recordset).

In the manual, you state that a user can use this button to go to a partial name (SM) or a record number. 
Does this mean that if the user types in a numeric (like my field value), that ASPdb is thinking it is supposed 
to go to that record number instead of that value?

How can I fix this? (BTW, and upgrade to a newer version is not a solution to me, because I cannot 
upgrade to the new 022101 version of ASPdb until the problems with Oracle and 
field lengths are fixed.)

Thanks
Nancy

----------


## Frank Kwong

The syntax is -> +Page %Prefix and =Index. Goto your designer and checkout the help doc in the designer section or go to -> www.aspdb.org/doc/designer/Designer-Options.htm

FK

------------
Nancy Steinmann at 3/23/01 2:39:54 PM

I am using UNO3616 version on a grid where the Bookmark field is a numeric (Oracle database). It is 
the first field in my SQL string. Under Options, I set the NavGoToFldIndex to field 0 (the numeric field). 
Am getting unpredictable results; goto goes to wrong record (I think last record in recordset).

In the manual, you state that a user can use this button to go to a partial name (SM) or a record number. 
Does this mean that if the user types in a numeric (like my field value), that ASPdb is thinking it is supposed 
to go to that record number instead of that value?

How can I fix this? (BTW, and upgrade to a newer version is not a solution to me, because I cannot 
upgrade to the new 022101 version of ASPdb until the problems with Oracle and 
field lengths are fixed.)

Thanks
Nancy

----------


## Mark

Hi Nancy,

It looks like you are correct. NavGotoFldIndex doesn&#39;t work with numeric fields. When you enter a number, ASP-db thinks you want to go to that record number and ignores the contents of your numeric field. 

We have a work-around that I can show you. It requires creating a dummy field in your SQL statement that converts the numeric field to text, then you can search for (goto) that text string. Look at Example APP-18 at our Examples site: http://www.mmsTools.com/EP/

I hope that helps.

Mark.

------------
Frank Kwong at 3/24/01 11:28:30 AM

The syntax is -> +Page %Prefix and =Index. Goto your designer and checkout the help doc in the designer section or go to -> www.aspdb.org/doc/designer/Designer-Options.htm

FK

------------
Nancy Steinmann at 3/23/01 2:39:54 PM

I am using UNO3616 version on a grid where the Bookmark field is a numeric (Oracle database). It is 
the first field in my SQL string. Under Options, I set the NavGoToFldIndex to field 0 (the numeric field). 
Am getting unpredictable results; goto goes to wrong record (I think last record in recordset).

In the manual, you state that a user can use this button to go to a partial name (SM) or a record number. 
Does this mean that if the user types in a numeric (like my field value), that ASPdb is thinking it is supposed 
to go to that record number instead of that value?

How can I fix this? (BTW, and upgrade to a newer version is not a solution to me, because I cannot 
upgrade to the new 022101 version of ASPdb until the problems with Oracle and 
field lengths are fixed.)

Thanks
Nancy

----------


## Nancy Steinmann

Thanks. Entering %123 takes me to key 123. Works great now.
Nancy


------------
Frank Kwong at 3/24/01 11:28:30 AM

The syntax is -> +Page %Prefix and =Index. Goto your designer and checkout the help doc in the designer section or go to -> www.aspdb.org/doc/designer/Designer-Options.htm

FK

------------
Nancy Steinmann at 3/23/01 2:39:54 PM

I am using UNO3616 version on a grid where the Bookmark field is a numeric (Oracle database). It is 
the first field in my SQL string. Under Options, I set the NavGoToFldIndex to field 0 (the numeric field). 
Am getting unpredictable results; goto goes to wrong record (I think last record in recordset).

In the manual, you state that a user can use this button to go to a partial name (SM) or a record number. 
Does this mean that if the user types in a numeric (like my field value), that ASPdb is thinking it is supposed 
to go to that record number instead of that value?

How can I fix this? (BTW, and upgrade to a newer version is not a solution to me, because I cannot 
upgrade to the new 022101 version of ASPdb until the problems with Oracle and 
field lengths are fixed.)

Thanks
Nancy

----------

